# Temporary Fort Myers Resident



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't help for Ft. Myers, but these guys in Sarasota are replicating the poling platform for my Challenger from the original design and seem semi-reasonable. They can probably do your detailing and have an upholstery shop in house as well.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Can't help for Ft. Myers, but these guys in Sarasota are replicating the poling platform for my Challenger from the original design and seem semi-reasonable. They can probably do your detailing and have an upholstery shop in house as well.


im willing to drive for good work. What is the name of the shop?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.floridattops.com/location.html


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Action Johnson said:


> Howdy fellas,
> 
> I recently moved to Fort Myers from Texas for work and will be down here for a few months and am looking to do as much fishing down here as possible as well as meet some new people and get some work done on my Waterman so i have a few questions for anyone around this area.
> 
> ...


Welcome to SWFL sir! First off...I know a great welder here in Bonita Springs (20min south of you). Company is Big Al's Welding...super cool dude been in town a long ass time and does great work!! Feel free to reach out if you'd like to fish, I pretty much exclusively fish Estero Bay but grew up fishing South of Naples all the way upto Pine Island Sound/Matlacha...also know a kid who does professional Yacht detailing in the area so could hook you up with his contact info. Send me a PM, be happy to be of service!! - Tyler


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

hey man i live in ft myers as well, you should contact bruce at action welding. hes in cape coral and does some real good work! i own a detail company as well and im always looking for someone to trade some push poling time with. if you have any questions or want to try and fish shoot me a text 239-940-0364 names Fabian


----------

